# routing 0.08 acrylic



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a piece of 0.08 acrylic 6"x10". I am wanting to cut a 1/2" in from the side and 8" long from the 10" long side leaving an inch long leg on each end of the 8" cut. 

Has anyone made a male template and routed with a flush trim bit to take off the acrylic over hang? .... or do you think it possible for it to work with out cracking the acrylic?

I don't have a band saw and am trying to avoid sandwiching the acrylic in between hard board 10 seperate times and using the jig saw to cut it. Thanks.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Clamp it over a table edge & route it off. Use a piece of straight scrap. Make sure table top has straight edge for bearing to ride against. You can pinch it with clamps between the table & the scrap piece. Don't use the dining table you will get in trouble.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

That's pretty thin stuff. I think I'd be inclined to use a hacksaw for the 1/2" cuts. Install blade backwards and use pull cuts only. box cutter (razor/stanley/etc) knife to score the 10" cut. 3or 4 scores should put you pretty well through it. That will also give you square corners.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I would not use a router to cut this unless it was sandwiched between two 6"x10" pieces of wood.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

RJM60 said:


> I would not use a router to cut this unless it was sandwiched between two 6"x10" pieces of wood.


My solution exactly. I usually sandwich all of my acrylics between 1/4" material when routing it and a bit made especially for acrylic.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Could you cut the ½" cuts with a pair of metal shears, and then score the long cut with a utility knife?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I delayed cutting the acrylic today for all ideas to post in and did some assembling and finishing while I waited.

In the recent past I did try 2 of the suggestions, at the time I had only 2 pieces to cut so used the utility knife. It worked fine but suprisingly took a lot of effort and time to cut through such a thin piece. With 10 pieces to cut I am trying to avoid the utility knife. Also I had tried the metal shears that I use for cutting vinyl and yet again was surprised. The acrylic cracked with every cut!

I don't have an "Acrylic" bit but will try a few suggestions with out it, hand held with a straight edge and a flush/trim bit...... sandwich it in between 2 male templates on the router table...... jig saw with it sandwiched in bewteen 2 hardboards.... hacksaw and utility knife............. looking for the quickest way that works.

Looks like I'll need to order an Acrylic bit before the next time I use Acrylic... 

Thanks for your input and I'll post what worked first.


----------



## George Gyulatyan (Sep 29, 2011)

Ken Bee said:


> bit made especially for acrylic.


Hi Ken,

Do you have any links to such bits?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Acrylic notches are cut*

Well since several took the time to reply I thought I would post as to how the now 3/4" notches 7" long cuts in ten pieces of acrylic that are 9"x 5 1/4" were done and how they came out.

I cut the 10 pieces of 0.08 acrylic to size 9" x 5 1/4" and then started to try on a piece of scrap cutting with a hacksaw the 3/4" in line. It didn't want to start and seemed like it would be a hassle. So I thought that I could make the 3/4" cut for the notch by standing the piece up and running it through the blade and pressed against the arm of the table saw. It worked and was not unsafe for me so flipped and cut the notch for the other leg. I repeated that and did that nine more times until I had 10 pieces.

I originaly thought that I would be sandwiching the acrylic between hardboard and cutting it with a jig saw or sandwiching it between 2 male templates and using a flush trim bit on the router table after first trying to trim it out with a router using a straight edge but since I had the table saw out.......

After cutting the 3/4" notches I figured I would use a utility knive and score the 7" long cut until it was able to be snapped off. I thought well what if I make a quick zero clearance piece out of luan and raise the table saw blade up while holding the acrylic in place against the table saw fence I would just have to make a small cut with the knife to get the corners. I did that and snuck up to each corner so not to over cut. Flipped it over and snuck up on it again. Half the time it would cut the corner and the other times you could just snap it clean with your fingers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Try this little trick, don't cut it off just score it with the table saw on both sides ,it will snap right off clean just like cutting glass..the error comes from the heat of the blade..or router bit..use a Sharp knife to cut the sq.corners..or to say the right angles to the saw cut..


hope this helps



===



Marco said:


> Well since several took the time to reply I thought I would post as to how the now 3/4" notches 7" long cuts in ten pieces of acrylic that are 9"x 5 1/4" were done and how they came out.
> 
> I cut the 10 pieces of 0.08 acrylic to size 9" x 5 1/4" and then started to try on a piece of scrap cutting with a hacksaw the 3/4" in line. It didn't want to start and seemed like it would be a hassle. So I thought that I could make the 3/4" cut for the notch by standing the piece up and running it through the blade and pressed against the arm of the table saw. It worked and was not unsafe for me so flipped and cut the notch for the other leg. I repeated that and did that nine more times until I had 10 pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Right Bobj3 the 2nd pic shows a corner that is scored like that and was very easily snapped off. Sneaking up to the corners made it where the 90 degree corners were done on the saw with out having to score it with a knive.

Ugh.... off topic. Thought you might have been on vacation or something lately but read other wise. Glad you are back posting your advice and knowledge.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Marco/Jim You should have used Lexan.
Jim


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Does Lexan being a polycarbonate give cleaner, easier to obtain cuts?


----------



## AliveByGrace (Jan 8, 2012)

Marco said:


> Does Lexan being a polycarbonate give cleaner, easier to obtain cuts?


Absolutely… it's a beauty to machine, but don't attempt to sand it, it'll gun up.

Acrylic, on the other-hand, sands well, but if you attempt to machine it, you'll quickly discover why it's named Plexiglas. :jester:


----------



## AliveByGrace (Jan 8, 2012)

Should be "gum up".


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes! Lexan machiens very well and is formable/bends,with the judicial use of heat.
Jim


----------

